# Gemma x Tiger litter 4.5 wks stacked



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Polite comments welcome! 5 girls, 2 boys. Dark green & dark blue are boys.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are beautiful. Always love golden puppy pictures.


----------



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

What are the registered names of the parent?


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice job stacking at such a young age!

I like the 6th photo from the top (light green girl?) - nice angles with a matching front & rear! Can't wait to see them in a few weeks!

Looks like a nice litter!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Sire is CH Venture What Becomes a Legend and dam is Braeside Moonstone RA CGC TDI


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I'm very pleased with these puppies. They were as good as baby puppies can possibly be for stacking.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a friend with a Tiger son who I love! 

You did a great job stacking them! I agree with eenymeany, light green girl stood out to me too. I can't wait to see them in a few weeks!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cuteepatooties!


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted (Feb 22, 2011)

I am liking green girl a lot! What a lovely body she has for such a young puppy. Lovely front & rear angulation, nice short loin & gorgeous level topline. Her pasterns could be better though but it will improve with age. The rest of the puppies are nice too but for now, she is my favourite!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The first puppy is miiiiiiinnnnneeeeee, lol. Gorgeous boy. You are good with that peanut butter!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wayy too cute. Looks like the babies are loving that peanut butter. Tiger is a lovely boy. Good luck with your litter!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Lime Girl caught my eye as well. Appears to have a nice front and it is balanced with her rear.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sure you're exhasted from taking care of all these pups. How about I come over and take them off your hands?


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

they are great little puppies. If I had to choose one of each sex. It would be Light green girl and dark blue boy


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! This thread is several weeks old, all puppies have gone to their new homes! Pink girl stayed here, she is definitely the most balanced pup with the nicest head. Blue boy was pick, he went to a pet home but will be shown sparingly. I introduced my girl in the puppy section, but I will do it here as well!

Introducing "CHEERS"
Chipstone Hip Hip Hooray


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I do not think you really need that girl.....Let me have her!!!: HA! Can't wait to see her when she gets older! Beautiful


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Cute pup! I picked pink in my head and then went to page 2 and saw you posted you kept pink girl! Very nice looking girl! Good luck with her!


----------

